# Bathroom Fan question



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Should the bathroom fan be turning clockwise or counterclockwise?...when I am looking at it from bathroom. I am thinking counter clock to remove exhaust from bathroom.

Someone confirm this!

Thanks!
David


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine blows air into the Bathroom.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If it blows in you want it to go out, reverse the wire connections, simple.

Good luck


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

The fan is there for you to use when taking a shower or bath to remove moisture from the bathroom. If yours is blowing air in you should reverse the polarity (wiring ) on the fan to blow the air outward. Another great Outback!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, mine blows in too. You can reverse the wires without climbing onto the roof, right? Just remove the screen to get to the motor?

Randy


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

You'll probably want the smell to be blown out as well. Or if you are very proud of your creation, maybe some people would want it blowing in so they can share with the family.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

The pitch on the fan blades in this vent are designed to move air by design in one dirction only. That means it only works efficiently when turning in the proper direction. The vent is setup to suck air outside. Our 25RSS was mis-wired from the factory also. Using a step ladder, open the vent fully and from outside switch the wires on the motor to get it to spin in the correct direction. The wires are press-on friction fit. Easy to unplug and replug to fix.

It's Friday and we are going campin'!!!!! sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When that thing is blowing the right way (out), I'm really surprised with the volume of air it moves. With the bathroom door closed and the fan on you get a strong breeze accross your ankles. Works great!


----------

